# Anyone had an AIG Box Clever  fitted to lower their car insurance costs?



## toby2111 (16 Aug 2013)

Aviva quoted me €474 so not going with them.

Got another quote from AIG called AIG Box Clever.Never heard of it but they send out a box that you fit to your car that evaluates your driving.Quote came in at €344 which is best quote yet but I'm not sure I want a 3rd party evaluating my driving!!Anyone use these devices before?


----------



## Seesee (16 Dec 2013)

We just got one today. What do you reckon they are going to be looking at?


----------



## kkelliher (17 Dec 2013)

Seesee said:


> We just got one today. What do you reckon they are going to be looking at?



everything, your average speed, your top speed, your speed from braking, the time you generally drive, the length of time you spend in the car etc etc


----------



## Sol28 (17 Dec 2013)

NoNonsense have been offering this for a year to help lower the costs for young drivers. They look at Time of Day, Harsh Breaking and Sharp cornering to give a rating. They dont follow up on speed. They use it to accept the risk on young drivers who are safe.


----------



## samdav (13 Mar 2014)

There are many people who doesn't want to have a bailout on AIG. But we really dont have the right to check on it. More than $180 billion was lent in the AIG bailout, but so far, the profit has been almost $18 billion, a return of almost 10 percent.


----------

